# Another Pen Box Buy - CLOSED



## Monty (Mar 11, 2007)

*4/11/07*
The second half of the boxes are being mailed today. I still have  over <s>100</s> 20 of the single and 120 of the double cardboard boxes left and 3 of the double plain black and 4 double gold rim metal boxes. Email me or PM me if your interested in them.

edit in - Well the letter carrier didn't pick up the boxes today. So, I'll add 3 more to them and request pick up again for tomorrow.






*4/10/07*
The first 10 orders are going out today. The rest should go out tomorrow.



*4/06/07*
Boxes came in  today. I should be able to get everything seperated out and boxed up by the first of the week.


*****************************************************************************


*4/04/07*
Looks like my account has been charged by Novel Box Co for the boxes, so I'm assuming they have been shipped. Can't call them to verify since they are closed this week for Passover. Hope to have the boxes by the first of next week and get them out within the week.

***************************************************************************

*3/28/07*
Here is the final up date before ordering:




******************************************************************************


*3/26/07*
Here is a list of who has ordered what. Please check and see if your order is correct.






*3/14/07-5:20PM CDST* 
The second Pen Box Buy is now officialy open. It will remain open until 6AM Central time on March 28. I will be ordering the cardboard boxes with the inserts already in them so you won't have to put them in. I am also including the cardboard boxes with the double inserts so you will not need to order the double insert as an extra. Also, the sleeves have increased in price by a penny.
Email me if you have any questions.

edit: Guess it would help if I included the link [:I][:I][:I]
http://www.woodenwonderstx.com/GroupBuy.html
**************************************************************************

I have had several people sill wanting pen boxes. If there is still enough interest, I'll do another. Post below how many you would want and when it gets close the the minimum, I start taking orders.


----------



## Lathemaster (Mar 11, 2007)

Monty

I would probably do at least 1 doz maybe 2

Mike


----------



## edman2 (Mar 11, 2007)

I would be in for about 3 doz with sleeves.


----------



## les-smith (Mar 11, 2007)

I would do 25 single cardboard boxes and 12 double inserts.


----------



## mick (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd need 100 sleeves to go with the boxes I got from you last week []


----------



## ericw95 (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd be up for some as well


----------



## ctwxlvr (Mar 12, 2007)

I will be interested but need cost and such


----------



## swirlman (Mar 12, 2007)

I would do 100 singles, carboard. I missed the last buy info, whats the cost per box? Do you need inserts for the singles? Would need to know cost before a order is placed. Couldn't find info on web site. Thanks, George-- in Indiana


----------



## Jerryconn (Mar 12, 2007)

Mannie,
I would be in for 25-30 boxes.
Thanks


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 12, 2007)

Mannie,
If we can add .05 per box and have the inserts put in for us I'll go for another 100![]


----------



## Monty (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like is enough interest to have another Box Buy. There were several that asked how much, the cardboard boxes are $0.50 and I will be ordering both the single and double boxes so you wonâ€™t need to order the double insert as an extra, the sleeves went up in price from $0.06 to a whopping $0.07 ea, the black metal boxes are $1.59, the Gold rim metal boxes are $1.80 and the velour pouches are $7.50 for 25.

One question before I open the buy. Ron Mc asked if we could get the cardboard boxes with the inserts already in them. We can and this would cost an extra $0.05 per box. Let me know if you would like to add this, but we would have to order all the boxes with the inserts in them so the box price would be $0.55 ea.


----------



## emtmike (Mar 13, 2007)

I would be in for 50 boxes for single pens


----------



## mrplace (Mar 13, 2007)

40 Singles
10 Doubles

50 Boxes Total

Edit: On buying the boxes already folded and inserted, I prefer them nice and compact. It's easier to store them.


----------



## les-smith (Mar 13, 2007)

I prefer uninserted, it allows me to choose if it is going to be a double or a single box.  But, if there is a real need to have them inserted then I don't mind.


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 13, 2007)

OK...I must be missing something. Does it not make sense to have the inserts already put in the boxes for both space reasons as well as time? You only have to provide space for the box and not the box and insert.
As far as deciding which box gets a double or single can the boxes not be put on different areas of the shelf?
EDIT: Les I just read your post above and see your point. If you buy more inserts than boxes then you would have to take the single insert out and replace with a double if needed.

I may see this all wrong but every time I have to fold and insert an insert into the box I wonder why this hasn't already been done.


----------



## edman2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Pre-inserted or not is not a big deal to me. Now, if I were going after 100+ it could get to be a big deal in a hurry![]  I'm in either way.


----------



## Monty (Mar 14, 2007)

Les, this next time would be a moot point about choosing if it is going to be a double or single box since the double inserts _<b>will not</b>_ be ordered as an option. You will order _<b>either</b>_ a box with a single insert or a box with a double insert. This will eliminate having extra single inserts and no box, saving you $0.16 a box in the long run.


----------



## les-smith (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />Les, this next time would be a moot point about choosing if it is going to be a double or single box since the double inserts _<b>will not</b>_ be ordered as an option. You will order _<b>either</b>_ a box with a single insert or a box with a double insert. This will eliminate having extra single inserts and no box, saving you $0.16 a box in the long run.



In that case I would appreciate them being inserted.  I agree it would take up less room.


----------



## Monty (Mar 14, 2007)

OK. It looks like most would go either way or prefer them already inserted. 
I'll get the new web site up later this evening for ordering.


----------



## swirlman (Mar 14, 2007)

Mannie, I emailed you my box order. Thanks for doing this again.

swirlman
George in Indiana


----------



## emtmike (Mar 14, 2007)

Just ordered and payed for 100 through paypal


----------



## C. Scott (Mar 15, 2007)

Howdy, I just got a call from Monty that their trunk line is out until the 17th.  He said he isn't ignoring anybody he just can't get online right now.  He'll get back on as soon as he can.

Regards,

C. Scott


----------



## edman2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Order and Paypal sent. I forgot to add my IAP name. Sorry


----------



## ctwxlvr (Mar 16, 2007)

order placed and forgot my IAP name too.


----------



## les-smith (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey Monty,

I sent Paypal for 15 single cardboard boxes and 5 double cardboard boxes.  Thank You.


----------



## ken11011 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Monty,
I'll take 50 single pen boxes and 50 sleeves($7.50 [er 25)
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## tone (Mar 24, 2007)

25 cardboard boxes with sleeves and five metal with gold trim and sleeves. Paypal sent. 

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## mrplace (Mar 24, 2007)

Question on something I just noticed.

Why do we get charged S&H with the box order that is automatically added when we pick quantities on the Paypal page, and then add more S&H by clicking the appropriate button?


----------



## Monty (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrplace_
> <br />Question on something I just noticed.
> 
> Why do we get charged S&H with the box order that is automatically added when we pick quantities on the Paypal page, and then add more S&H by clicking the appropriate button?


Go back and reread the top. The shipping and handeling that is calculated is the PayPal fee (3.5%).


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 26, 2007)

Mannie,
I need 100 singles with sleeves again and hope to have enough computor time sometime this week before I get home to place order.
Please don't forget me.


----------



## kevin_f (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello Monty,

I would like 55 single pen boxes and 5 double pen boxes with the sleeves inserted.  PayPal just sent.


----------



## Husky (Mar 28, 2007)

Monty ordered and sent PayPal payment for

25 single boxes with sleeves
15 double boxes with sleeves

Stan


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Mar 28, 2007)

Sent order via pay pal!


----------



## Lathemaster (Apr 12, 2007)

Mannie

Boxes arrived today all intact - Thanks for your hard work


----------



## swirlman (Apr 12, 2007)

Mannie

Received boxes today, thanks for doing this again.

George


----------



## bud duffy (Apr 13, 2007)

Mannie i recieved my boxes today as well!  All in good shape.

   Thank you so much for doing this for us.


                   Bud


----------



## les-smith (Apr 13, 2007)

I got my boxes today.  Thanks a lot Monty, I really like these boxes.


----------



## edman2 (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks Mannie, got mine today.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 14, 2007)

Mine arrived on Thursday.  Thanks for doing the buy!


----------



## Husky (Apr 17, 2007)

Received my order yesterday. Thanks for all the work in organizing this Monty!


Stan


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Apr 18, 2007)

Monty,
   Thanks so much for your work! I got mine yesterday! You do good work! 

Roy


----------



## Boss302 (Apr 19, 2007)

Monty,  Got my stuff a few days ago.  Thanks for another well-organized group buy.

Pat


----------

